
Food delivery robot company has admitted that people are kicking its machines - edward
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/People-kicking-these-food-delivery-robots-is-an-12980712.php
======
DrScump
"Robot runs into pedestrians' shins" better describes many of these cases than
"people kicking robots".

It seems inevitable that there will be scooter-robot collisions -- a VC
nightmare.

